# Face Off! Sonax Full Effect vs. Chemical Guys Diablo Wheel Gel!



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Hello Everyone. I've been meaning to post this up for a while but I have been away from my home (Was house sitting). I received an order containing a bunch of "sample" (the small versions) of some products to try out and see what will work for me in the future.

Today I'm comparing two wheel cleaners I bought, both claiming to be quiet good at heavy cleaning.

First, lets meet the car to receive the treatment.


As you can see, in need of some loving.

First up is the Chemical Guys Diablo Wheel Gel. Now I Currently use 8-10:1 dilluted APC for light to medium wheel cleaning. My APC is 18 dollars for 4 liters. Given that Diablo Wheel gel is between 85-94 dollars for 5 liters, and calls for between 3-5:1 for heavy cleaning, I was really expecting decent results.



Wheel is looking a lot better then when it started. The Cleaner does do one thing it claims which is STICK. It barely runs (used around 4-5:1), and really lathers up well. However, upon closer inspection, there was some undesirables left behind.




This is where I look at the price tag, and go "can't really see this in my shopping cart next time". It does work for wheel cleaning, it clings well and has a great scent, but for heavy soiling and that price, I can't justify it.

Bring on the Challenger, Sonax!

Sonax is a little different from the previous cleaner. It removes fallout as well as general soiling from wheels, and doesn't dilute. It is also the most expensive over 100 dollars. This is shaky ground for me. I have wheel acid for when rims don't have a hope in hell, and the way I use it doesn't cause as much damaged as every seems to think it does. As a matter of fact, I have never damaged rims with acid, and this is including already damaged ones. Nevertheless, Sonax REALLY better impress, and stretch it's quantity into quality as it's not cheap.

Applied, showing it's "full effect" in action. Note is smells better then Iron X.


Dirt and all the undesirables coming off.


And Clean.


And I mean Clean. Nothing left behind, nothing like the previous cleaner.



I guess the old saying proves true today, you get what you pay for.... Or do you? My APC can easily remove everything here, while using less product. And when that fails, my acid could do the same, with APC on top to neutralize and add to the cleaning. Not to mention I could buy 4 liters of each for only 40 bucks. I do happened to have one other wheel cleaner to try as well. I haven't had any super soiled wheels to try it on yet, but I will this coming weekend. Stay Posted.

Hope you enjoyed my write up. I am currently putting a wheel wax and a body wax up against themselves as wheel waxes on my parents car. Thread to come on the first wash.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Very nice. I think the closest we get to Sonax in the U.K. is Bilt Hamber Autowheels. If it performs the same way as the BH then it is a great product to have in your arsenal, but also like you say an APC and acid will do the same job if not a little longer and a little more effort.


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Sonax is available at several UK suppliers if you google it....CYC for example....

Full Effect looks great!


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Blackroc said:


> Sonax is available at several UK suppliers if you google it....CYC for example....
> 
> Full Effect looks great!


Cheers fella. Tried looking for this a month or so ago and was told it wasn't available in the U.K. yet. I probably should of looked harder.


----------

